# Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)



## ex-elbangler (25. April 2004)

Ersteinmal, eine echt super Seite.
Ich bin letztes jahr von der Elbe an den Rhein gezogen.
War dieses Jahr schon ca.40-50h am Rhein um auf Barbe zu angeln, nichts, ausser gestern hatte ich einen Döbel von 53cm. 
Kann mir jemand tips geben wie und wo ich angeln sollte.
ich gehe im Rhein bei Dormagen angeln.


wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Fischer1986 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

HI

E-elbangler!

Ich fische in der Mur aber der Rhein ist der Mur (Fotos) ziemlich ähnlich!

Ich war auch schon ca. 30 h an der Mur auf Barben, nichts.........

ausser einen schönen großen Döbel ca. 55cm.........!

Ich glaub die Barben wollen jetzt net beissen, voriges Jahr hab ich im Sommer am Tag so um die 15 Barben gefangen!!

Einfach mit einem 40 gr. Sargblei, 1 meter langes Vorfach und köder halt, sonst nix!


lg Michi


----------



## ex-elbangler (25. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

ich hatte letztes jahr auch ein Tag, da hatte ich 8 Barben zwischen 47 und 67cm. mache jetzt nicht anderes, das einzige was anders ist, ist der pegel, der ist etwas mehr. wenn ich im angelladen nachfrage wie es aussieht, sagen die immer angeln auf Barben läuft super. isgesamt habe in meinem anglerleben ca. 13 Barben gefangen, alle letztes jahr im Rhein.


----------



## ex-elbangler (25. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

ich war gerade noch mal kurz(2h) am Rhein, wie die die letzten Tagen war mal wieder nichts zu holen. Nicht mal ein Biss, absolut nichts. Mal sehen vieleicht gehe ich ja heute nachmittag nochmal, nach der Formel1. Irgendwann bekomm ich schon meine erste Rheinbarbe 2004. ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr als zu lange.


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

Probieren, probieren, probieren, aber lass dir doch mal am besten von eingefleischten Rheinanglern beschreiben, wo die besten stellen sind und wie weit du werfen musst usw.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Therealherby (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

Hallo,

ich komme zwar aus niedersachsen, doch meine Freundin wohnt bei Wiesbaden und da war ich letzte Woche. Ich wollte zwar nen extrathread aufmachen, aber so gehts auch 

Da sind wir auch am rhein entlang gegangen und haben 2 Angler gesehen - und da konnte ich natuerlich nicht wiederstehen und bin hin  (viell. lesen die ja hier mit? *hihi*)

Als ich hoerte was die jahreskarten kosten habe ich mir vorgenommen das naechste mal eine "kleine" Angeltasche mitzunehmen, was schon mit dem WE-Ticket der DB AG ziemlich schwer sein duerfte :-/ Aber bei 15 Euro ist es einfach zu verlockend 

Und die haben mir auch Tips gegeben. Vorab, sie hatten eine Barbe, schaetzungsweise 80 cm (fragt mich nicht wie schwer, auf jeden Fall ziemlich dick) und 4 Alande zwischen 80-70 cm. Wir waren nur ne Stunde da und die beiden auch ungefähr, das nenn ich mal nen erfolgreichen Angeltag *g*

Zum zu den lang ersehnten Tips. Kann jetzt sein dass ihr euch an den Kopp greift, aber ich kenne diese Fische gar nicht, da ich aus der naehe Braunschweig komme, kenne ich nur "Standardfische" wie Hecht, Zander, karpfen, Schleie, Aal und einige mehr, mehr gibts hier einfach nicht :-(

Die haben mir auf jeden Fall folgende Tips gegeben und die Monategn habe ich mir selber abgeschaut.

Montage:
relativ leicht ;-) Also 10-15 Gr. Blei, kleiner Haken fertig... auch wenns vielen komisch vorkommt, aber hat ja geklappt.

Und nun die Angelstelle:
Belebte Stellen wo Omis & Famlilie Brot reinwerfen um Enten zu fuettern, am besten sollten sie es taeglich tun. Wo Enten und Menschen sind, kann man davon ausgehen dass es so ist wenn ne Stadt in der Naehe ist. Nun einige Broetchenhaelften rein (auch wenn die Enten 90% wegfressen ist ja noch 10% fuer die Schuppentraeger da). Man sieht nun richtig die Barben, Alande & Co, die Broetchen wegfressen, da das Wasser nicht tiefer als 1 Meter sein sollte... und nun entweder auf Sicht Angeln wo man die Fischchen sieht, oder bisschen weiter wo man sie vermutet... fertig. Durch das relativ kleine Gewicht wird der Koeder langsam mit der Stroemung gehen. Wenn nach 4-5 Minuten nix dran ist, kann man dann eh wieder einholen da es weggefressen sein wird 

Ja selbst Raubfische gehen dann auf brot... die haben wohl ihr fressverhalten angepasst (stand der Artikel im Blinker oder Fisch&Fang? )

Ich hoffe nen kleinen Tipp gegegeben zu haben fuer die "unerfahrenen" Rheinangler

Byebye und gruss
Herby


----------



## ex-elbangler (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

Danke Schön, 
Ich kannte Die Barbe vorher auch nicht, nur vom lesen, selber hatte ich auch noch keine gefangen(letztes Jahr dann die ersten und bis jetzt auch die letzten). In der Elbe bei Wittenberg(da komm ich eigentlich her) hab noch nie von Barbenfänge gehört.


----------



## Laksos (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

Wenn du schon in Dormagen am Rhein geangelt hast, kennst du die Stelle vielleicht schon, aber der Vollständigkeit halber trotzdem:

Am Ortseingang Dormagens (von Köln aus gesehen) an der B9, gegenüber dem großen BP-Parkplatz gleich an der Neusser Landstr., dort wo die Rheinaußenkurve anfängt und oft noch die letzten Tankschiffe vor dem Löschen auf Reede liegen (am Ende hinter den Verladestationen, da ist auch auf gleicher Höhe an der B9 ein kleines rotgeklinkertes Strom- oder Pumphäuschen oder so was und kleiner inoffizieller Parkplatz, wo die Hundebesitzer zum Gassigehen ihr Auto quasi gleich an der Ampel abstellen), den Trampelpfad ca. 100m weit hinunter ist ein kleiner Kühlwasser-Warmwasserauslauf. Dort ist allerdings starke Strömung, und bei höherem Wasserstand ist es durch Rutschgefahr auf der schrägen Betonplatte gefährlich, diese bei Nässe also besser nicht betreten. Aber versuche dort doch mal (oder bis ca. 100m unterhalb dieses Einleiters) dein Glück mit schwerem Grundblei (und unbedingt Futterkörbchen!!!), 10er bis 6er Haken und Madenbündel!   

Ich hab' dort zwar länger nicht mehr geangelt (auf Barben da noch nie, dort nur geblinkert, doch die MUSS es da auch geben), aber soviel dürfte sich da in der Vergangenheit nicht geändert haben. Probier's einfach mal, aber falls Mißerfolg, nicht gleich nach 2 oder 3 mal Angeln aufgeben!


----------



## ex-elbangler (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

Super, danke für den Tipp, da fahr ich gleich mal schauen ob ich das finde, Da du aus Köln kommst. eine frage Wo gehst Du immer angeln? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## Laksos (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

Grundsätzlich mehr "andere Baustelle", bin in 'nem Lev. Angelverein. Im Rhein hab' ich aber auch schon mal geangelt  , nur dieses Jahr bisher noch kein einziges Mal. Dieses Jahr werden wir die meisten Wochenenden auch in 'nem ca. 100km entfernten Revier verbringen, daher in absehbarer Zeit kaum Rheinangelmöglichkeiten. Wenn doch, dann nur ganz kurzfristig evtl. mal mit Sohnemann/Family 'n Stündchen. Aber ausgeschlossen is' es ja nicht, vielleicht sieht man sich trotzdem auch irgendwann mal am Rhein.


----------



## ex-elbangler (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

Hab mir die Stelle gerade mal angeschaut, sieht super aus, ist auch nur 7 km von mir 

weg. Bin mir nur nicht so sicher ob man da parken darf.   Genau da fängt ja das 

Landschaftsschutgebiet an. kostenpunkt 75 euro und mehr, hab ich gestern erfahren. 

Weit laufen braucht man ja nicht. Ich hoffe das ich so gut fange, wie die stelle  

aussieht. Ansonsten Super Tipp, wenn du noch andere stellen kennst, würde mich echt

interresieren, fahre auch ein paar Kilometer. Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Laksos (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tipps zum Barbenangeln im Rhein(Dormagen)*

Subjektives Gefühl, dass die Polizei dort auf dem kleinen "inoffiziellen" Parkplatz nix sagt, da er unmittelbar an der B9 liegt. Ein Streifenwagen steht da manchmal direkt neben der Ampel zur Beobachtung der Raser auf der B9, aber dann stehen da trotzdem öfters Privat-PKWs auf dem Plätzchen neben dem kleinen Gebäude. Aber ohne Gewähr. Falls du sicher gehen willst, stell' dich gegenüber auf den Werksparkplatz. 
Anderer Tipp: Fähre Langel-Hitdorf. Fahr' die B9 bis hinter Worringen, dort links ab Hinweisschild "Autofähre". Wenn du das Schild verpasst, egal. Kurz vor Fühlingen geht's nochmal von der B9 links ab (Strasse "Mennweg", glaube ich), Richtung Autofähre.  :m 

So, das reicht. Fang da erst mal deine Fische!    :m


----------

